# Linksys router.....firmware won't instal



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I have a Linksys BEFSR41 ver3 Cable/DSL firewall router.
I can access it OK, but each time I go to instal the most recent firmware, I get an error code..'incorrect host address' if I use the installer or error code 'Warning! upgrade file pattern error' if I upgrade through the router.

I have double checked to make sure I have the proper upgrade, and have sucessfully flashed this router in the past.
I reflashed the router with 1.05.00, which is what I started with and it accepted it.
But still does not accept 1.46.02

It seems the firmware version numbers have a bit of 'distance' between them and I do wonder if the Linksys posting is correct:
LINKSYS

Any ideas on what might be wrong?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm guessing this is a question for Linksys, it is odd that it won't accept the firmware. Are there any intermediate firmware versions available? Perhaps something changed in the loader and this is too big a jump?


----------



## blin (Aug 3, 2003)

We had a similar case. You may want to use TFTP.exe to upgrade the firmware. Here is the case study,

linksys router doesn't function
Case Study  Linksys router doesnt function. Situation: The client setup a router
to router VPN using Linksys BEFSX41 routers. After a power outage, ...
http://www.howtonetworking.com/casestudy/linksys2.htm


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> I'm guessing this is a question for Linksys, it is odd that it won't accept the firmware. Are there any intermediate firmware versions available? Perhaps something changed in the loader and this is too big a jump?


I contacted Linksys.....they requested I download the file again.
Still wouldn't upgrade. 
I will get back with them again later.

There are no intermediate upgrades. The span is from 1.05.00 to 1.46.2
I brought that to their attention, but they seemed certain that was correct 

The router works, can be accessed, can be reflashed to 1.05.00.....just won't upgrade to 1.46.2 ( note, I incorrectly listed it as 1.46.02 in original post )

This is interesting:
LINKSYS
That doc shows that firmware listed for other than the BEFSR41 ver3 router.
Perhaps their listings are currently in error????


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Stoner - see this post

http://forums.techguy.org/t282338&highlight=ftp.html

you might try scrounging around on the Linksys ftp site to see what you can find.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Wino said:


> Stoner - see this post
> 
> http://forums.techguy.org/t282338&highlight=ftp.html
> 
> you might try scrounging around on the Linksys ftp site to see what you can find.


Thanks for the link, Wino
I'll bookmark that.

version 1.05.00 seems the most recent on that list, actually the only one for my router.
I already have that. Guess I'm lucky the 1.46.2 didn't load


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Stoner said:


> Thanks for the link, Wino
> I'll bookmark that.
> 
> version 1.05.00 seems the most recent on that list, actually the only one for my router.
> I already have that. Guess I'm lucky the 1.46.2 didn't load


Morning Stoner,

My problem was just the opposite...........Firmware loaded and trashed my router........reinstalled old firmware and back in business. Was another brick in the wall for me, so mostly go by the old adage, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"  these days and hold off on most updates to be sure others are not having problems with them................I remember too well jumping on the XP SP1 update which totally trashed one of my machines........after reformatting, waited 6-8 months before doing it (SP1) again and by then the problems were resolved.

At any rate, hope the site helped. They ought to make a sticky out of this Linksys FTP in this forum.


----------



## rsochan (Dec 24, 2005)

I had a "Warning! Upgrade file pattern error" when trying to upgrade to the latest firmware for my BEFW11S4 V.2 through the help screen on the router. I called Linksys support and the woman initially told me that the router is old and my only option is to purchase a new one. I persisted, and she put me on hold to check for other alternatives. She came back and referred me to ftp.linksys.com where I could download the tftp.exe file (from the /Pub/Network subdirectory). When I ran this file and did the upgrade through this utility, everything worked fine!


----------

